# 3 Offene Kurven zusammenschließen wg. Füllung



## DJTrancelight (2. August 2004)

Hi 

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.

Als Beispiel stellt euch vor ich hätte ein Propellerblatt, das ich mit Hilfe des Freihandwerkzeugs und einer Elipse erstellt habe. Damit alles schön zusammenpasst habe ich die Elipse in eine Kurve konvertiert --> Rechtslick auf die Elipse --> Kurve unterbrechen. Somit konnte ich das Überflüssige wegtrennen.

Allerdings hab ich jetzt 2 Freihandbögen und den Schnipsel der Elipse.

Wie füge ich die 3 Fragmente zusammen, damit ich das Propellerblatt füllen
kann?

Ich weiß, das mit dem Propellerblatt geht auch in einem Zug, nur möchte ich für spätere Arbeiten gerne wissen wie ich generell Kurven zusammensetze und dann füllen kann.

Es geht um Corel Draw 10

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. August 2004)

Hallo,

Es ist zwar schon ein Stückchen her, dass ich mit Corel (allerdings auch 11) 
gearbeitet habe, aber es müßte folgendermaßen funktionieren:

1.) Mit gedrückter Shift-Taste alle Objekte auswählen
2.) Strg-L zum miteinander kombinieren drücken - nun erscheinen die einzelnen
Ankerpunkte auf den Pfaden
3.) (es muss immer noch die Auswahl um alle Objekte bestehen) markierst Du
einen gewünschten Ankerpunkt und ziehst ihn auf den zu verbindenden anderen
Punkt. Corel hat da so eine Magnetfunktion drin, was diese Punkte dann 100%
übereinanderlegt.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben
Gruss Markus


----------



## DJTrancelight (2. August 2004)

Ähmm Markus, ich kann dir gar nicht sagen wie dankbar ich dir für deine
schnelle und ausführliche Hilfe bin. Funktioniert prima!

Vielen vielen DANK 

Bye
DJTrancelight


----------

